# jerrrylee



## jerrylee1942 (Aug 7, 2011)

I own a jd 4400 4wd hydrostatic trans , when I am in 2wd c gear tractor chokes down. When in A or B no problem. Any suggestion?
Thanks,
Jerrylee


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
Not really sure about JD HST but maybe the same as Kubota,higher range pressing down on pedal fully going up grade lack of power...more throttle maybe will get you by...traveling for higher gear.


----------



## jerrylee1942 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thomas said:


> Welcome to TF.
> Not really sure about JD HST but maybe the same as Kubota,higher range pressing down on pedal fully going up grade lack of power...more throttle maybe will get you by...traveling for higher gear.


Thanks, will throttle up and see what happens.


----------

